# Tall Coat Tree



## John Brock (Jan 5, 2018)

Most Craftsman style homes do not have coat closets near the entrance. To solve this I designed and built this Craftsman style coat tree. It's wide stance and solid construction makes it very stable. 
The top finial design was a request of my wife Janet. The plain top I had in mind didn't suit her. I added a cap and details in walnut. I'm glad she asked for the change.
I have built a dozen of these over the years. The new ones are VG Fir that fits the style of our Woodway home.

Back in 2000, Lowe's had a publication they called "The Wood Post". This project was the featured article in issue no. 5. My friend and finishing author Michael Dresdner helped me put the article and drawings together. It was a fun exercise.

I built two more over the Christmas break.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2018)

Nicely done! Love that floor register too!


----------



## John Brock (Jan 5, 2018)

The old house was a 1917 "Seattle Craftsman". Prior to about 1920, the wainscoting, floors, and millwork were all made of clear fir and stained to look like hardwoods. By 1920, real hardwoods shipped up north were affordable so the use of softer clear fir died out. The old brass registers from the original gravity feed furnace were very nice. We were only the third owners. Replacing the old furnace with a gas unit made enough space in the basement, I could setup my first shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2018)

Very nice! I have Dresdner's book on finishing, it's been very helpful to me, packed full of knowledge. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Brock (Jan 5, 2018)

Michael is a ton of fun. We keep track on Faceplant.
It's about time I went to visit him again or have him come up to inspect the new shop space. 
He lives in Puyallup, just east of Tacoma, WA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2018)

Great stuff John, are these works your posting designed with Rhino?


----------



## John Brock (Jan 5, 2018)

The older ones were done first with AutoCAD then around 2004 or so, Rhino from then on.
Today, I remodeled the side chair using Rhino and changed a few details.
If anyone wants a Rhino model or some other model format like IGES, STEP, etc., I'm, happy to share them.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2018)

Excellent design, and ever so practical! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

